# The year in review.



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

The calendar year is almost done, so heres a review in the past year of my urq.
The car was a daily driver in '07.
Ahh winter time nastiness.
















Many, many car washes..








Some body work..








More baths...








A car show/drive thing








More rust rehab








Constantly trashing the car...
The rear bumper got intentionally pushed in.
(Before)








Another show, and the bumper looking much better. Also pin striping was added.
















A thorough cleaning.








Serious modifications to the front bumper to push it in even further to match the profile of the European spec cars.
















Another show..








A bunch of maintenance








And drove the car 9000 miles in just over 2 months.
Across the continent again....


----------



## urquattro83 (Apr 24, 2005)

*Re: The year in review. (Sepp)*

Well done, you did a great job this year. Wish you'll have the same spirit next year too and continue with your project.


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: The year in review. (urquattro83)*

I have a major project with this car to take place over the winter.

I'll be posting about it as it happens.


----------



## WAUOla (Apr 15, 2005)

*Re: The year in review. (Sepp)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Sepp* »_I have a major project with this car to take place over the winter.

What?? You going to 20V it?


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: The year in review. (WAUOla)*


_Quote, originally posted by *WAUOla* »_
What?? You going to 20V it?









Nope, I have come to the conclusion that I'll never put a 20vt in it.
It'll be getting a respray (back to the factory color), and an interior overhaul.
The main goal is to bring it up to spec model-year wise.
It has an '83 front end..it needs to go slanted.
The only thing I'll not have up to spec is that I'll keep the MC engine, and swap in a legit MB possibly some day.


----------



## MFZERO (Mar 13, 2002)

looking good man!
I need to check the car out in '08


----------



## Entwerfer des Audis (Jun 16, 2006)

*Re: The year in review. (Sepp)*

I'm liking the flat front end, but it's your car. 
_Quote, originally posted by *Sepp* »_
Nope, I have come to the conclusion that I'll never put a 20vt in it.
It'll be getting a respray (back to the factory color), and an interior overhaul.
The main goal is to bring it up to spec model-year wise.
It has an '83 front end..it needs to go slanted.
The only thing I'll not have up to spec is that I'll keep the MC engine, and swap in a legit MB possibly some day.


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: (MFZERO)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MFZERO* »_looking good man!
I need to check the car out in '08









Thaks man, after it's back on the road, I plan on doing as many shows/GTG's as possible.
I'm sure I'll finally meet you after seeing your name on here for over 5 years.


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: The year in review. (Entwerfer des Audis)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Entwerfer des Audis* »_I'm liking the flat front end, but it's your car. 

Yes there is a special place in my heart for the old quad setup on *any* type 85
But this car was never intended to have these parts on it.
The front end was replaced in '99 after it was involved in an accident.
The parts you see are from a 1983 ur..
If I ever get a pre '85, it'll have the quads on it forever. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## urquattro83 (Apr 24, 2005)

*Re: The year in review. (Sepp)*

That's the way to go, man. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 8v_gti777 (Oct 30, 2006)

*Re: The year in review. (Sepp)*

Sepp, your car looks simply awesome! A big kudos for all the excellent resto work.


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: The year in review. (8v_gti777)*

Thanks!
I'll be posting on the up-coming resto this wnter/spring.


----------



## Fusilier (Apr 17, 2004)

*Re: The year in review. (Sepp)*

rolling resto! looks good, staying on top of it.


----------



## Quattro Krant (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: The year in review. (Fusilier)*

Yeah, post up, I always enjoy reading through one of your long threads on a slow day http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: The year in review. (Sepp)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Sepp* »_
Yes there is a special place in my heart for the old quad setup on *any* type 85

I personally love the 1985 quad setup, but as you probably know as well as me, it's hen's teeth.


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: The year in review. (PerL)*

A fellow owner of another '85 gave me some '85 only surrounds, they needed some work, so they sat in a box in my basement for 6 months.
He later wrote back to see if I had done anything with them, and as I hadn't, I sent them back to him. He passed them on to another person that is still using them. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Quattro Krant (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: The year in review. (Sepp)*

I would LOVE to drive my Ur-Q across the continent, what a nice way to bond with an AMAZING car http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: The year in review. (Quattro Krant)*

It was great, I've done it twice in the car.
Each time was fantastic.
The days would be anywhere from 5-10 hours of driving, and at the end of the days drive, I wasn't tired, or sore at all.
The car ran great, with zero problems both times.

I have a bunch of photos from the trip across, and will be doing a post on it eventually.


----------



## Quattro Krant (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: The year in review. (Sepp)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Sepp* »_It was great, I've done it twice in the car.
Each time was fantastic.
The days would be anywhere from 5-10 hours of driving, and at the end of the days drive, I wasn't tired, or sore at all.
The car ran great, with zero problems both times.

I have a bunch of photos from the trip across, and will be doing a post on it eventually.
Yeah, post those up, god knows you are one of the few people that actually keeps this forum alive/new







But, I ventured into the Ur-S4/S6 forum, makes this place seem high traffic. I took my Ur-Q to Carlisle and that was I want to say a 5 hour trip from my house, felt fine when I got there.


----------

